# NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

OK..  we have enough interest for this Meet to go ahead & fill a gap in our Spring programâ€¦â€¦ apologies to those who can longer make it, as for various reasons Iâ€™ve moved this FORWARD ONE WEEKâ€¦ 

SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal Â£35

SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal Â£30

Discounted overnight costs didnâ€™t reach (low enough) expectations ie. Roomzzz City West - Twin Grande Studio Â£89 per room, though, 10% discount if you join their Royalty Club through the websiteâ€¦.  So it may be best I just leave the accommodation to yourselves to sort. 

Lots more Accommodation here  â€¦


As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks]
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]

Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan?? [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks]
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]

Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan ??[NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW

Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:


----------



## LanDog (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

So long as my knee doesn't pop and I've not got an appendix to worry about anymore! 

So I should be good for this if it's alright. Put me down for Yorkshire since it is my adopted county now

If anyone is stuck for a bed I've got a few sofas in a massive student house with the background noise of police sirens! (Don't all jump at once)!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Please include me for the NE, Sunday only for now.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



LanDog said:



			So long as my knee doesn't pop and I've not got an appendix to worry about anymore! 

So I should be good for this if it's alright. Put me down for Yorkshire since it is my adopted county now

If anyone is stuck for a bed I've got a few sofas in a massive student house with the background noise of police sirens! (Don't all jump at once)!
		
Click to expand...

Is that both days Cian?
You're in for Sunday Bill...  let me know if you can manage Sat


----------



## LanDog (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Is that both days Cian?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please mate


----------



## Wayman (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Can't confirm yet Dave 

In middle of job change will let you know asap


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



LanDog said:



			Yes please mate
		
Click to expand...

Its done fella:thup:



Wayman said:



			Can't confirm yet Dave 

In middle of job change will let you know asap
		
Click to expand...

Is there that many jobs up North??...  when you're ready fella :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

I might change to Saturday Dave as I fancy playing Moor Allerton again but will let you know.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Im possibly struggling with the new dates.

Will have to update closer to the time. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Marshy77 said:



			I might change to Saturday Dave as I fancy playing Moor Allerton again but will let you know.
		
Click to expand...

That's OK


Birchy said:



			Im possibly struggling with the new dates.

Will have to update closer to the time. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah....  really had to change the date for the benefit of our established Yorks v NE matchup.....  just had to hope it didn't mess up you NW guys too much. If necessary we can do something a little later in the year....  however, here's hoping:thup:


----------



## bozza (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

I know Kellfire (Marc) is up for this and I reckon Pete who played Wynyard would be be up for it too, I'll speak to him over the weekend.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



bozza said:



			I know Kellfire (Marc) is up for this and I reckon Pete who played Wynyard would be be up for it too, I'll speak to him over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Mark...  Let me know


----------



## chellie (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Our January and February competitions are up on the club website so hoping March ones will be soon Dave so we can let you know for sure.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks]  *Â£10 Deposit Paid*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]

Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Kellfire [NE Staying over]

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 Deposit Paid*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan?? [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] *Â£10 Deposit Paid*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Kellfire [NE Staying over]

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 Deposit Paid*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan ??[NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW

Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Just to confirm I am IN. Hopefully no major family issues this time that make me drop out last minute.

Send me over the details for payment, best get that in before I buy everyone socks for Christmas.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

One has paid!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Maninblack4612 said:



			One has paid!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bill :thup:


----------



## Lump (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

stick me down for both days Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



LanDog said:



			Yes please mate
		
Click to expand...




Lump said:



			stick me down for both days Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Its a pleasure James.... bank details PM'd


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Heavy-grebo [NE]

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan?? [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE] *Â£10 PAID*
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Heavy-grebo [NE]

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan ??[NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW

Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Davey, I can't commit 100% yet due to me going the Cheltenham Festival for 3 days the week before ,so can you stick me down as a possible.

Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Stuart_C said:



			Davey, I can't commit 100% yet due to me going the Cheltenham Festival for 3 days the week before ,so can you stick me down as a possible.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Will do Stu  :thup: ....  both days?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Will do Stu  :thup: ....  both days?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate both days.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Can I put my name down for Sunday please?


----------



## Old ford (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Are there any restrictions on handicap? I am a beginner so don't want to shame myself and don't have a handicap cert as not a member anywhere as I like playing differant courses.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Old ford said:



			Are there any restrictions on handicap? I am a beginner so don't want to shame myself and don't have a handicap cert as not a member anywhere as I like playing differant courses.
		
Click to expand...

No restrictions apply...  no H/Cap cert needed as there's already some without. Main requirement is that you can get around without holding others up & enjoy mixing [it..  some would say  ] ..... So are you in?? both days??


----------



## Old ford (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			No restrictions apply...  no H/Cap cert needed as there's already some without. Main requirement is that you can get around without holding others up & enjoy mixing [it..  some would say  ] ..... So are you in?? both days??
		
Click to expand...

Put me and my son down for Saturday only please, how can we pay the deposit?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Old ford said:



			Put me and my son down for Saturday only please, how can we pay the deposit?
		
Click to expand...

Can you BACs ?  or post a cheque? fella


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Can you BACs ?  or post a cheque? fella
		
Click to expand...

Can you DM me BACS payment details please.


----------



## Old ford (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Can you BACs ?  or post a cheque? fella
		
Click to expand...

Can you pm your bacs details, thanks.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]
Old Ford [Yorks]
Old Ford Jnr [Yorks] 

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan?? [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE] *Â£10 PAID*
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*
Pauldj42 [NE or NW] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan ??[NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Put me down as a possible mate. Not sure how long the recovery is gonna take after the Op next month, but fairly confident of being back by March.. I can fit in the NW team or the Yorkshire team (as I was sensible and married a good ol' Yorkshire girl.  )

Edit - Both days as well..


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



bluewolf said:



			Put me down as a possible mate. Not sure how long the recovery is gonna take after the Op next month, but fairly confident of being back by March.. I can fit in the NW team or the Yorkshire team (as I was sensible and married a good ol' Yorkshire girl.  )

Edit - Both days as well..
		
Click to expand...

Well done... you're in :thup:

*TO ALL..... Meet is deffo ON!!  so deposits please....   :thup::thup:*

I have some flexibility with numbers at present & will alert the 'Possibles' if &/or when we need to firm up numbers.

We presently have around 18 for each day & some 37 or so for the 2 days with deposits to come. Filling up nicely.


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Hi Dave, im struggling with the Sunday on this weekend, stick me down for Saturday though !!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Junior said:



			Hi Dave, im struggling with the Sunday on this weekend, stick me down for Saturday though !!
		
Click to expand...

OK Andy....  sorted next up-date...  do you want BAC details?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

I'm very sorry Dave but I'll have to pull out of this now, something's come up that weekend.


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			OK Andy....  sorted next up-date...  do you want BAC details?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please, Pm  me your bank details and i'll whizz the cash across tonight mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

I've been dropped from the list after confirming. Whose cornflakes did I pee on?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Kellfire said:



			I've been dropped from the list after confirming. Whose cornflakes did I pee on? 

Click to expand...

Defo something flakey about this...  obviously a cereal problem. Will sort when back at laptop...  sorry matey


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....  *PLEASE KEEP DEPOSITS COMING IN !!!*

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]
Old Ford [Yorks]
Old Ford Jnr [Yorks] 

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW] *Â£35 PAID*
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]
Wes  [Yorks]
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks] 
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]* Â£10 PAID*
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*
Pauldj42 [NE or NW] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] 	*Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

That's better! Â£20 in your account mate.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*



Kellfire said:



			That's better! Â£20 in your account mate.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Marc ....   not afraid to show the colour of his money...  :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Put me down for Saturday only, team NW please


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



peterlav said:



			Put me down for Saturday only, team NW please
		
Click to expand...

Sure thing Peter  :thup: ..... how would you like to pay?


----------



## peterlav (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Sure thing Peter  :thup: ..... how would you like to pay?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever is easiest for you mate, just let me know details and I'll get it sent over to you, Cheers


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Ok Dave deposits now sent. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Dave,

In the latest list you have me as staying over but i'm a 'tentative' at the moment as advised once the dates changed. You need a PA


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Cheifi0 said:



			Ok Dave deposits now sent. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Josh :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....  *PLEASE KEEP DEPOSITS COMING IN !!!*

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Wes  [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Pbrown7582[Yorks]
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]
Old Ford [Yorks]
Old Ford Jnr [Yorks] 
Marshy77 [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over] *Â£10 Paid*
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW] Tentative 
Junior [NW] *Â£35 PAID*
Peterlav [NW]
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]*Â£10 Paid*
Wes  [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks] 
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over] *Â£10 Paid*
ManinBlack4612 [NE]* Â£10 PAID*
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*
Pauldj42 [NE or NW] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] 	*Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW] Tentative 
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:

*PLEASE KEEP DEPOSITS COMING IN !!!*


----------



## peterlav (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

Hi Dave, just sent Â£35 for the Saturday by Bank Transfer, thanks


----------



## 2blue (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*



peterlav said:



			Hi Dave, just sent Â£35 for the Saturday by Bank Transfer, thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have it Peter, thanks. Dave


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Bugger, turns out this clashes with a footy game I'm going to so I'll have to drop out. Sorry


----------



## 2blue (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Beezerk said:



			Bugger, turns out this clashes with a footy game I'm going to so I'll have to drop out. Sorry 

Click to expand...

Shame....  NE will be all the weaker...  thanks for letting me know:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

As folkâ€™s  allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ , â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level or â€˜Residencyâ€™  everyone is welcome to come & join us. 

Just let me know which venue then BACs, post or however a Â£10 deposit for each day Â£20 for both. PM me for Bank details
So far we have got.....  *PLEASE KEEP DEPOSITS COMING IN !!!*

*SAT..21st  @ Moor Allerton* - Breakfast Bap & Coffee on arrival.... 1pm Tee - 18 Holes - + 1 course meal *Â£35*
*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Res.Q-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Wes  [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Pbrown7582[Yorks] 
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks]
Drewster  [Plastic-Yorks]
Old Ford [Yorks] *Â£10 PAID*
Old Ford Jnr [Yorks] *Â£10 PAID*
Marshy77 [Yorks]

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over] *Â£10 Paid*
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] *Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW] Tentative 
Junior [NW] *Â£35 PAID*
Peterlav [NW] *Â£35 PAID*
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


*SUNâ€¦22nd @ Wike* - Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....10am Tee - 18 Holes + 1 course meal *Â£30*
*Playing  SUNDAY- This will be our NE v Yorks Trophy Day but still a 3-way match*

2Blue [ResQ-Yorks] * Â£10 Deposit*
Chiefi0 [Yorks]*Â£10 Paid*
Wes  [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Barnsley-Dave [Yorks] *Â£10 Paid*
Landog  [Yorks]
Lump  [Yorks] 
Bluewolf  [NW or Yorks] Possible

Bozza [NE Staying over]
Kellfire  [NE Staying over] *Â£10 Paid*
ManinBlack4612 [NE]* Â£10 PAID*
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Heavy-grebo [NE] * Â£10 Deposit*
Pauldj42 [NE or NW] * Â£10 Deposit*

Davemc1 [NW Staying over] 	*Â£10 PAID*
Birchy [NW Staying over] to confirm
Odvan [NW] Tentative 
Chellie & Simon (Possibles) NW
Stu_C  (Possible) NW


Yorks v NE is an Annual Trophy Match on its 3rd playing but won't interfere with our 3 way Match-up...  exact set-up yet to be decided.....  BUT, its Game-ON :ears:
*PLEASE KEEP DEPOSITS COMING IN !!!*


----------



## chellie (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Dave, what's the latest dates for deposits as we still don't know the Clubs competition fixtures.

We will also need somewhere to stay. Any recommendations?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



chellie said:



			Dave, what's the latest dates for deposits as we still don't know the Clubs competition fixtures.

We will also need somewhere to stay. Any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Anne, I've just let the whole thing just hang for the mo, as there's only about 8 + 4 of us locals been able to commit at present & I've only just discovered I may be having a shoulder operation in the New Year that could put me out for a wee while...  will know more when I see the specialist in early Dec. & then make a decision about the whole thing.........  

Sorry to the rest of you as well  ...  only just got the full Scan results back today revealing a shoulder with 3 torn tendons & muscle damage resulting from a life-times trauma through, tennis, squash, badminton, rock climbing, ice climbing, skiing, pot-holing, windsurfing, yachting &, in more recent years, golf.....   only to finally say YEAH!!   when I tried to bowl a leg-break during an Old-Gits cricket match     

 Please be patient & I'll let you know if we are looking at       1. a new Meet leader   2. A new date   3. A refund

All the best

Dave


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Anne, I've just let the whole thing just hang for the mo, as there's only about 8 + 4 of us locals been able to commit at present & I've only just discovered I may be having a shoulder operation in the New Year that could put me out for a wee while...  will know more when I see the specialist in early Dec. & then make a decision about the whole thing.........  

Sorry to the rest of you as well  ...  only just got the full Scan results back today revealing a shoulder with 3 torn tendons & muscle damage resulting from a life-times trauma through, tennis, squash, badminton, rock climbing, ice climbing, skiing, pot-holing, windsurfing, yachting &, in more recent years, golf.....   only to finally say YEAH!!   when I tried to bowl a leg-break during an Old-Gits cricket match     

 Please be patient & I'll let you know if we are looking at       1. a new Meet leader   2. A new date   3. A refund

All the best

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Ouch - hope your back fighting fit, as soon as possible, Dave.


----------



## Junior (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Anne, I've just let the whole thing just hang for the mo, as there's only about 8 + 4 of us locals been able to commit at present & I've only just discovered I may be having a shoulder operation in the New Year that could put me out for a wee while...  will know more when I see the specialist in early Dec. & then make a decision about the whole thing.........  

Sorry to the rest of you as well  ...  only just got the full Scan results back today revealing a shoulder with 3 torn tendons & muscle damage resulting from a life-times trauma through, tennis, squash, badminton, rock climbing, ice climbing, skiing, pot-holing, windsurfing, yachting &, in more recent years, golf.....   only to finally say YEAH!!   when I tried to bowl a leg-break during an Old-Gits cricket match     

 Please be patient & I'll let you know if we are looking at       1. a new Meet leader   2. A new date   3. A refund

All the best

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!! Hope your feeling better soon mate and that you get it sorted !!! Bizzarely Ive had more injuries playing cricket than Rugby and Football combined !!!!


----------



## chellie (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Sorry to read about your shoulder Dave. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from me and Simon.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Thanks for the good wishes guys.....  hope to know more in a few weeks :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Sorry to hear Dave bet you gutted pal


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

All the best Dave, hope the op goes ok.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Too many googlies Dave lol, good luck with the op.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Sorry to hear about the injury Dave.  Hopefully it can be sorted out swiftly.  I may be able to help you out on the days if required.


----------



## bozza (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Sorry to hear mate, hopefully this still goes ahead as it should be a good weekend.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*



Cheifi0 said:



			Sorry to hear about the injury Dave.  Hopefully it can be sorted out swiftly.  I may be able to help you out on the days if required.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, cheers Josh....   at present the situation is.......
Moor Allerton SATâ€¦â€¦   11 â€“ Paidâ€¦ 6 Likely â€¦..  5 Possibles
Wike Ridge SUN â€¦..  9 â€“ Paid â€¦â€¦. 5 Likely  â€¦..  5 Possibles.

so I've reduced the tees to 4 at each with a possibility of a few more if needed. Will let you know if I need to hand it over. OK?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

ok mate no worries.  Just let me know and we can work something ok.  Fingers crossed for you buddy.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*

OK guysâ€¦..  weâ€™ve got a decisionâ€¦.  Well at least as far as the Golf goesâ€¦.  Shoulder is going to get a further 4 months physio before any commitments to the knifeâ€¦.  So still unsure 
Other factors are:-   Limited commitment, have heard that MAGC may well still be on mats in late March & itâ€™ll release funds for folk to jump at the excellent opportunity to play Alwoodley at a â€˜STEALâ€™ rate in Aprilâ€¦. 
 Never any mats there!!!   
Get in now Iâ€™d suggest OR you could wait â€˜till Sept time, for our Yorks v NE match, when I hope to get the same,or better deal ïŠ (I am local, you knowâ€¦. Ruddy, grab-a-deal, Cross-Pennine â€“raiding party!!!) 

So, either leave your money with me for the Sept time, Alwoodley match, or PM me your bank details for the refund.
Sorry for the mess about but I think that under the circumstances itâ€™s the best decision, certainly the one I most happy with


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Just keep my money for now & I'll see how I'm placed in September.


----------



## Junior (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			OK guysâ€¦..  weâ€™ve got a decisionâ€¦.  Well at least as far as the Golf goesâ€¦.  Shoulder is going to get a further 4 months physio before any commitments to the knifeâ€¦.  So still unsure 
Other factors are:-   Limited commitment, have heard that MAGC may well still be on mats in late March & itâ€™ll release funds for folk to jump at the excellent opportunity to play Alwoodley at a â€˜STEALâ€™ rate in Aprilâ€¦. 
 Never any mats there!!!   
Get in now Iâ€™d suggest OR you could wait â€˜till Sept time, for our Yorks v NE match, when I hope to get the same,or better deal ïŠ (I am local, you knowâ€¦. Ruddy, grab-a-deal, Cross-Pennine â€“raiding party!!!) 

So, either leave your money with me for the Sept time, Alwoodley match, or PM me your bank details for the refund.
Sorry for the mess about but I think that under the circumstances itâ€™s the best decision, certainly the one I most happy with
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you dont need the op Dave and fingers crossed the physio works!!

I'll put the Â£35 i transferred towards the Alwoodley day.


----------



## Old ford (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Alwoodley is ok with me and would do MAGC in sept as well.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th & 22th March 2015*



Maninblack4612 said:



			Just keep my money for now & I'll see how I'm placed in September.
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Glad to hear you dont need the op Dave and fingers crossed the physio works!!

I'll put the Â£35 i transferred towards the Alwoodley day.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Bill & Andy, I'll tuck it under the mattress 'till the Autumn  I have a good feeling about the Autumn....  have a good season, when it starts :whoo:


----------



## Old ford (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Keep hold of my money I am ok with playing Alwoodley.


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Ok Bill & Andy, I'll tuck it under the mattress 'till the Autumn  I have a good feeling about the Autumn....  have a good season, when it starts :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

My bad Dave, i thought you meant the Alwoodley meet on April 19th.  I'll pm you my bank details if thats ok, as the Autumn is a bit too far away to commit to just yet!!


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Old ford said:



			Keep hold of my money I am ok with playing Alwoodley.
		
Click to expand...

OK..  will keep it safe. Incidentally, just wondering where you play your golf?


----------



## Old ford (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			OK..  will keep it safe. Incidentally, just wondering where you play your golf?
		
Click to expand...

I am not a member anywhere but am thinking of joining Willow valley as only about 20 min from me. I have played Wike Ridge a few times lately as some good deals on Groupon, I have bought my son some lessons at Wike any thoughts at the best Pro to use?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Happy for you to keep my money till next Autumn,  no probs


----------



## 2blue (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



pauldj42 said:



			Happy for you to keep my money till next Autumn,  no probs
		
Click to expand...

Ok Paul....  all the best for Xmas & the New Year


----------



## Old ford (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			OK..  will keep it safe. Incidentally, just wondering where you play your golf?
		
Click to expand...

I have been playing Wike Ridge a bit lately mainly due to some good groupon deals but play all over as I am not a member of any particular club but I am thinking of Joining Willow Valley as it's not far from me and the facilities look good.
Are you a member at Wike Ridge? I have bought my son some lessons from there can you recommend which Pro to use?


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Yes me too keep my deposit till autumn.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



Heavy-grebo said:



			Yes me too keep my deposit till autumn.
		
Click to expand...

Ok matey... will be sorting a date when I know the date of the H 4 H meet next Sept.
Oh...ALSO....  is the new Ramside course worth a visit yet??


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*



2blue said:



			Ok matey... will be sorting a date when I know the date of the H 4 H meet next Sept.
Oh...ALSO....  is the new Ramside course worth a visit yet??
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played it but heard good things about it.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: NEW THREAD.For Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 21th &amp; 22th March 2015*

Played it in October and while it was a decent course, for me it didn't live up to the hype, it's long and a bit of a slog TBH. Good championship course from the back tee's I think and might rival Rockliffe and the likes in future, worth a visit though.


----------

